

Accumulation of blog comments solves substantial mathematical problem - philh
http://www.thebigquestions.com/2010/04/08/blogging-tic-tac-toe-and-the-future-of-math/

======
ilkhd2
Ha.. And we do not count how many software engineering problems have been
solved this way. But it is incorrect to attribute this to Blogging only. The
phenomena of collaborative research through electronic media started in early
80-s, with rise of Usenet. Then IRC, webforums took part. So it is gradual,
not revolutionary.

